# Torres Vedras



## meteotv (6 Set 2012 às 14:11)

Há algum tempo atrás localizei uma página na internet onde eram divulgados em tempo real alguns dados referentes às condições meteorológicas em Torres Vedras (temperatura, vento, humidade...), com actualizações em curtos espaços de tempo.

Penso que seriam dados obtidos por uma estação amadora localizada no centro da cidade.

Infelizmente perdi o link para essa página, pelo que venho perguntar à comunidade se alguém terá conhecimento do seu endereço na internet.


----------



## Mucubal (2 Dez 2012 às 15:41)

Embora bastante tarde, aki vai a resposta:

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=39.087,-9.260&sp=ILISBOAT4

é só clicar 
um abraço






meteotv disse:


> Há algum tempo atrás localizei uma página na internet onde eram divulgados em tempo real alguns dados referentes às condições meteorológicas em Torres Vedras (temperatura, vento, humidade...), com actualizações em curtos espaços de tempo.
> 
> Penso que seriam dados obtidos por uma estação amadora localizada no centro da cidade.
> 
> Infelizmente perdi o link para essa página, pelo que venho perguntar à comunidade se alguém terá conhecimento do seu endereço na internet.


----------

